# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  The Wynand Du Toit story.

## Derlyn

In May 1985, Wynand Du Toit was wounded, captured and taken prisoner in Angola.
He was the section leader and 2 of his troops lost their lives during the same skirmish.

He survived and spent the next two and a half years in solitary confinement in an Angolan jail - this is how it was meant to be.

He was released in a prisoner exchange in September 1987.

His story is of particular interest to me, as I was his neighbour in Leentjies Street, Langebaan at the time.
My wife worked at 4 Reconnaissance Unit in Langebaan so we knew Wynand and his colleagues personally.

Since his release, Wynand has spent the last 30 years investigating why what should have been a fairly simple operation for him and his troops
was doomed to fail from the beginning because of certain restrictions that were placed on them by higher authorities. There was an easy way to
carry out their operation but were forced to attempt it the difficult way.

Politics is a dirty thing.

Wynand now lives in Glentana outside Mossel Bay with his wife, Frances and their children.
He has authored a number of books.

His life's story can be read in a book titled Judas Goat.

In about 2 to 3 months time he will be releasing his latest book titled Operation Argon.
Having read his other books, I know that this upcoming one is going to be a winner.

Any of his books can be ordered directly from Frances who handles that side of the business.
Just google Wynand du Toit for the particulars. Let's support him.

Wynand, RESPECT my brother.

Cheers and peace out   ...   Derek

----------

Chrisjan B (21-Mar-20)

----------


## adrianh

> In May 1985, Wynand Du Toit was wounded, captured and taken prisoner in Angola.
> He was the section leader and 2 of his troops lost their lives during the same skirmish.
> 
> He survived and spent the next two and a half years in solitary confinement in an Angolan jail - this is how it was meant to be.
> 
> He was released in a prisoner exchange in September 1987.
> 
> His story is of particular interest to me, as I was his neighbour in Leentjies Street, Langebaan at the time.
> My wife worked at 4 Reconnaissance Unit in Langebaan so we knew Wynand and his colleagues personally.
> ...


Sounds like the Vietnam war. American soldiers had to fight with one hand tied behind their backs so to speak. Politicians got to keep the war money making machine turning....

----------

